# Bree the The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

This blog is for my second foster Bree. She isvery sweet, simply to cute for her own good. Every one keeps sayingkeep her and yea that would be nice. In the end I need to make thechoice of what would work best for my animals, my husband and me.She ismaking easier though. She has shown aggression with the other rabbits.Sam and Teresa didn't surprise me. They are not to keen on otherfemales.Dallas and Elvis on the other hand she has gone at them. Whilethey are just looking at her. I have room if someone bonded with minebut not for a single rabbit. That would mean not fostering anymore.

Anyway I think it is time for some pictures.



"Get my good side Foster Mommy"






"Are my ears just right?"





"Time to explre."





"What is over here."





"I see food."





"Food!"





"Yummy Food!"





"Protect the food."





"Must protect the food."





"Proctect...."





"I am so full." 





"Foster Mommy watch my food while I nap."


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

PresentingMy New Foster&lt;---More Pictures

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 12, 2007)

Great pics! I love the firsttwo. She looks so round. I think they look likeducks sitting on a nest when they do that. How do they tuckall their legs in so you can't see them? It doesn't seem likeit would be comfortable, but my girls are always "sitting on the nest".

You mentioned that she weiged 2.2 pounds. That's little!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

I have no idea how they get all there legs under them like that.

Well they said that is what she weighed...I don't think so... They tookher to be spayed when she was 6mnths and that was it. They were goingby what they were told at that time. 

Holding her I would say she weighs the same as Ringo. He weighs 3.43lbs 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

She's so adorable!!! Of course, I'm partial to MooBunnies, hehe!! 

What a cutie pie...I love the pic of her climbing over her teddy bear...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder why. Guess what...I took some more video of her.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## T.T. (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy alicia you weren't exaggerating she does look like a cow. Butshe is cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

*T.T. wrote: *


> Boyalicia you weren't exaggerating she does look like a cow.Butshe is cute.


Very sweet to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

Well since I was feeling like crap I put Bree onthe bed with me in the room. I didn't like the idea of her being in thelivingroom alone. 

On the bed I shot some short videos and a few pictures. Right after shehad some wet poo. No not cecals so had to get up and get her oats,pumpkin and what not. She seems to be better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2007)

Photos later...

Just wanted to say she has become the lop flop queen. Every time I turn around she is flopped or flopping.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool vids. I love vids. Is her waterbowl big enough:shock:? Lord...Hee Hee.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww ....what a cutie-pah-tootie!!!! 

:inlove:

Makes me wonder (since you and Denise are so close) if she and Trix could possibly be related...hmm...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

Could be. She was bought from a breeder. Lucky for the rescue we know her background.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

How old is she? Any idea of her birthdate?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

The people said they got her as a baby. That she was two. I think Trixie is what 1?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, Trixie's bday was around Valentine's Day. 

So, a year apart, then?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

Yup so Bree is the big sis.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe...CUTE!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Bree is doing well. She is eating more hay, andher poopy butt seems to be gone. Mind you it took taking away herpellets and introducing mine alittle at a time.

She does not get along with any of the others. She will paw at the cageand throw things if she can see them. I have to put a sheet around soshe can not see them. 

On to some pictures.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 23, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> She does not get along with any of the others. She will pawat the cage and throw things if she can see them. I have to put a sheetaround so she can not see them.


Hee hee - I think attitude comes standard with Moo Cow bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

They are picking her up Saturday. Looks like she is going to be adopted Sunday!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

My sweet little girl was adopted!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

awww she is just so cute, I'll miss seeing photos of her, I wanted her butshe lives kinda far away :X


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww. She wasn't the only one. They had a ton! Ok not really but sort of

Ember had been adopted, but never made it to the site.
Bree adopted
Dominick adopted
adoption pending on Pixie/Dixie &lt;--I want these two dutch/ND mix. The look ND with Dutch tuxedo.
baby chocolate adopted, and probably banana also
Levi ?? adoption pending &lt;--my parents


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>




What an adorable little puff ball!

Such a beautiful face. :happyrabbit:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

YAY!! That's WONDERFUL news!!! 
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> My sweet little girl was adopted!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:Yay Bree!! I'm sure shewill love her new home, and I'm sure her new family will lover her, howcould they not??:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

From the first second they saw her they fell for her charm.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not surprised...how could they not???


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Exactly. Going to miss her.


----------

